# Bad Chest and Back Acne After Post Cycle, Armidex?



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Just finnished my post cycle a few weeks. Clomid, Nolva and HCG.

Was on a cycle of Test 250 (500mg per week) and Masteron (200mg per week) for the first 4 weeks then onto Test E (500mg) per week and winstrol and t3.

Getting bad acne on my back and chest now since I've stopped taking the Nolva. Should I get some Armidex to stop this? Also would I have to take Duta with it or is that optional?

Any advice welcome.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Why would any of the above help with acne control.

Acne is caused by shifting levels of hormone, be it estrogen, testosterone, DHT etc etc.

If you want to help your acne, use accutane, it works wonders for many.

I dont ever suffer from spots regardless of any AAS used.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Also the reason why your getting a few spots is because your HPTA has clearly started to fire back up, FSH and LH levels are raising, and therefore your natty testosterone is raising, this is why your getting acne.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I thought Armidex stopped test turning to DHT or something along them lines and meant that would stop the acne.

Would it definitely not work at all?

After doing a lot of research and it seems common with Test E this happens, is it because of its long half life? Maybe I should of stayed longer on PCT or waited longer to start it. I waited 12 days, maybe that wasn't enough.


----------



## user123 (Feb 4, 2009)

shaneh23 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I thought Armidex stopped test turning to DHT or something along them lines and meant that would stop the acne.
> 
> ...


i'm shocked. you've just done a cycle and you don't understand the basics:rolleyes:

as lewishart said post cycle your hormones will be all over the place so if you suffer from acne you will more than likely break out.

controling estrogen and dht on cycle will keep acne to a minimum


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Your hormones are all over the place mate. How bad are the spots?


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've had them worse before, got some scarring and all over it but not as bad this time just yet anyway.

What do you think my best bet is now then? Is armidex not worth my while?

Moving over to Spain in a few weeks so the sun and salt water in the sea should help but would prefer to get rid before then.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

user123 said:


> i'm shocked. you've just done a cycle and you don't understand the basics:rolleyes:
> 
> as lewishart said post cycle your hormones will be all over the place so if you suffer from acne you will more than likely break out.
> 
> controling estrogen and dht on cycle will keep acne to a minimum


I actually thought I knew a good bit about them just not an expert but I know more than most people I know using them. I just opted not to use Armidex on cycle this time, trial an error its not necessary to take it is it? This is the second time it's happened though so in future I'll be using it on cycle would appreciate it if you had any advice for me now though.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

hi, i used vit b5 after i came of a test cycle a few weeks after pct i got v bad acne. have a read at this. mine cleared up bout 95% using this. http://www.vitaminb5acne.com/ good luck


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

How long does it taKe to work the b5?

I'm running it at 10g ed


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've bought this already. Hoping it well help a bit also taking fish oils, vit e, vit d and green tea to help my skin. Also try do a good few sunbeds especially when I see myself breaking out.

Should I look into the possibilty of accutane? Or can I just ride this out, its been 7 weeks now since my last jab how long would this acne persist for?


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

shaneh23 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I thought Armidex stopped test turning to DHT or something along them lines and meant that would stop the acne.
> 
> ...


No mate, arimidex stops estrogen forming, its a aromatase inhibitor.

You really should know the basics of safe educated AAS use before you jump into your cycle.

It has absolutly nothing to do with the half life of test E, or any half life for that matter.

It is merely because, you have jacked up your test levels, come off as you would, left your body in a low testosterone natural state, used PCT compounds to fire up FSH and LH levels and stimulate leydig cells to produce sperm etc, and then within a few weeks your HPTA will become alive again, and start producing natural test.

This is the shifting point of your hormones, that is why your getting spots.

I get a few tiny pimples on PCT occasionally on my upper back, but nothing to even care about.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

shaneh23 said:


> I've bought this already. Hoping it well help a bit also taking fish oils, vit e, vit d and green tea to help my skin. Also try do a good few sunbeds especially when I see myself breaking out.
> 
> Should I look into the possibilty of accutane? Or can I just ride this out,* its been 7 weeks now since my last jab how long would this acne persist for?*


How long is a piece of string? No one can answer your question, everyone reacts differently to all AAS in terms of gains, sides, problems occuring etc, spots,

If its bothering you mate, use accutane, it works very well apparently.

Just go to your GP and he will most likely prescribe it to you for free.

Dont mention using AAS of course.


----------



## pirus (Sep 22, 2010)

I can recommend B6(or B complex), Zinc(50mg ED), and flaxseed oil. Personally found Zinc helped the most of those 3 for post cycle spots.. maby steroids deplete zinc? dunno..


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

bathe in goats milk soap and tea tree it will help, dong quai helps too (available from all health shops) as will thyme, take a bunch and add to hot water, allow to marure or steep for several days, drain off and use the liquid to bathe the area in, repeat twice daily.

kaza


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Fit4life said:


> bathe in goats milk soap and tea tree it will help, dong quai helps too (available from all health shops) as will thyme, take a bunch and add to hot water, allow to marure or steep for several days, drain off and use the liquid to bathe the area in, repeat twice daily.
> 
> kaza


Have you seen the price of Goats milk? Surely cows milk would suffice? Man milk at a push.

On a serious note, I am after a Tee Tree wash, do you recommend any in particular?

Cleopatra, comin' at ya!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

shaneh23 said:


> I actually thought I knew a good bit about them just not an expert but* I know more than most people I know using them*. I just opted not to use Armidex on cycle this time, trial an error its not necessary to take it is it? This is the second time it's happened though so in future I'll be using it on cycle would appreciate it if you had any advice for me now though.


Yet you are asking very basic questions and have no knowledge of the MOA of what you are using lol.

There are many reasons to use adex on cycle, controlling acne is NOT one of them lol.

Acne is best controlled on cycle the same as it would be any other way and thats to keep clean, use a mild exfoliator twice daily, get some panoxyl aquagel and use that 3 x daily, sunbeds 2-3 x week also help because the UV light kills the bacteria that causes acne.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mars said:


> Yet you are asking very basic questions and have no knowledge of the MOA of what you are using lol.
> 
> There are many reasons to use adex on cycle, controlling acne is NOT one of them lol.
> 
> Acne is best controlled on cycle the same as it would be any other way and thats to keep clean, use a mild exfoliator twice daily, get some panoxyl aquagel and use that 3 x daily, sunbeds 2-3 x week also help because the UV light kills the bacteria that causes acne.


I shower a couple of times a day with a tea tree oil bodywash.

Got some good advice on this thread so I'll be adding things like Zinc also and will up my sunbeds. Was doing one a week but will up them to 2 or 3.

If I don't see any progress I'll go to the doc and ask about accutane.

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Mars said:


> Yet you are asking very basic questions and have no knowledge of the MOA of what you are using lol.
> 
> There are many reasons to use adex on cycle, controlling acne is NOT one of them lol.
> 
> Acne is best controlled on cycle the same as it would be any other way and thats to keep clean, use a mild exfoliator twice daily, get some panoxyl aquagel and use that 3 x daily, sunbeds 2-3 x week also help because the UV light kills the bacteria that causes acne.


OP would listen to the above.

I was going to suggest using the sunbed, as any spots ive ever had, ive dashed under for 8 mins or so and theyve cleared up.

Panoxyl which contains benzoyl peroxide is really good, there are several different stregnths, see if you can source the 10% version. Use it sparingly.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

shaneh23 said:


> I shower a couple of times a day with a tea tree oil bodywash.
> 
> Got some good advice on this thread so I'll be adding things like Zinc also and will up my sunbeds. Was doing one a week but will up them to 2 or 3.
> 
> ...


Just so you know also mate, whenever i have any pimple or anything, i just eat a load of garlic, sometimes i just crush up half a glove and swallow it with some water - works wonders.

Garlic is amazing for spot treatment, and zinc will also get rid of them its a known fact.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

lewishart said:


> Just so you know also mate, whenever i have any pimple or anything, i just eat a load of garlic, sometimes i just crush up half a glove and swallow it with some water - works wonders.
> 
> Garlic is amazing for spot treatment, and zinc will also get rid of them its a known fact.


Garlic breath and acne, hello ladies.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

rectus said:


> Garlic breath and acne, hello ladies.


Hahah my gf loves garlic in her food, so we can stink together :lol:

You can get garlic tablets also, they have no smell at all, not sure on their bio availability though.


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine get worse during pct, but i tell you what has REALLY helped dry them out and now they are nearly gone...Dettol! in the purple bottle, £1.50 from tesco, even on the back it says it can be used for skin clensing! i put a cap full in a litre of hot water and scrub the area with a flannel, then rinse off and repete! really does work wonders.


----------



## shaneh23 (Mar 16, 2011)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Mine get worse during pct, but i tell you what has REALLY helped dry them out and now they are nearly gone...Dettol! in the purple bottle, £1.50 from tesco, even on the back it says it can be used for skin clensing! i put a cap full in a litre of hot water and scrub the area with a flannel, then rinse off and repete! really does work wonders.


Lol I would of never thought of that but it makes sense that it'd work. I think I'll cleanse them with that and then use the panoxyl 10%. I did a sun bed yesterday, moisterised and then put on pan oxyl and I can see them going already. I was hoping to stop them at the source though but I'll use vit b5, fish oils, vit e and other anti oxidants to try stop that.

Also have an appointment with a dermatoilgist later on, hopefully he can recommend something good. Thanks for the help


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

shaneh23 said:


> Lol I would of never thought of that but it makes sense that it'd work. I think I'll cleanse them with that and then use the panoxyl 10%. I did a sun bed yesterday, moisterised and then put on pan oxyl and I can see them going already. I was hoping to stop them at the source though but I'll use vit b5, fish oils, vit e and other anti oxidants to try stop that.
> 
> Also have an appointment with a dermatoilgist later on, hopefully he can recommend something good. Thanks for the help


No probs matey, let me know how you get on with it  I might have to have a look at that panoxyl as well!


----------

